# Ipad1 et connexion wi-fi



## gsaube (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Ipad1 et jusqu'à présent pas de problèmes de connexion à la wi-fi lors de mes déplacements chez une personne possédant la wi-fi. Je sélectionnais le nom de la box ou fournisseur d'accès internet avec le numéro sur les propositions et ensuite mon Ipad1 me demandait automatiquement la clé wep à entrer. Jusque là pas de soucis.
Or ici cela fait deux fois, une fois chez mon fils en Belgique ce qui n'avait eu aucune incidence lors de la visite précédente, mais il a déménagé, donc un autre fournisseur et une autre clé wep, et ce week-end chez une amie, qui avait également la wi-fi.
Je choisis la box, elle s'inscrit correctement, mais plus moyen d'avoir l'affichage de la clé wep. J'arrive sur l'affichage avec les noms des passerelles, adresse Ip etc....
Ce dont je ne peux pas me servir.

Pouvez-vous me dire si j'ai fait une mauvaise manipulation ? Quelque chose à faire dans les réglages ? J'ai vérifié, peut être mal ?
Là nous partons en vacances, et j'aimerais pouvoir avoir accès à mes mails en accès wi-fil avec mon Ipad1. 
A la maison, tout fonctionne bien, et je reste connectée.
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

à priori, si tu arrives sur la page qui permet de configurer l'adresse IP, c'est que tu est déjà connectée au réseau wifi.

Donc je ne comprends pas bien ton problème.

Tu peux essayer 2 contournements :

1. dans cette page adresse IP : 
- cliquer en haut sur "Oublier ce réseau"
- éteindre l'iPad
- le rallumer
- taper sur wifi, puis le nom du réseau : la clé de sécurité sera demandée.
- teste l'accès à Internet

Si ça ne marche pas, autre voie (qui demande de connaitre 3 éléments : le nom exact du réseau, le type exact de clé de sécurité, et la clé de sécurité) :

2. dans la page Wifi :
- tape sur "Autre" dans Choisissez un réseau
- saisis le nom du réseau
- tape sur sécurité et choisis le type de clé (WEP, WPA, etc..)
- reviens en arrère et saisis le "Mot de passe" (clé de sécurité du réseau)
- tape "rejoindre"
- teste l'accès à Internet


----------

